# 19-year-old charged with illegally supplying gun to Kyle Rittenhouse



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 11, 2021)

Charges have been filed against a 19-year-old man who prosecutors allege purchased and supplied the gun used by 17-year-old Kyle Rittenhouse in the fatal shootings of two protesters in Kenosha, Wisconsin.

Dominick Black, of Kenosha, faces two felony counts of intentionally giving a dangerous weapon to a minor, causing death, according to a criminal complaint filed in Kenosha County Circuit Court. If he's found guilty, he faces up to 6 years in prison per count.









						19-year-old charged with illegally supplying gun to Kyle Rittenhouse
					

The friend of Rittenhouse, 17, purchased the gun later used to allegedly fatally shoot two men in Kenosha, Wisconsin, prosecutors say.




					www.nbcnews.com
				





Not to mention it opening him up to civil suits.

Do you think it should be against the law to buy guns for minors who are not your children?

I think it's okay for parents to buy guns for their kids, but each state is different.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Charges have been filed against a 19-year-old man who prosecutors allege purchased and supplied the gun used by 17-year-old Kyle Rittenhouse in the fatal shootings of two protesters in Kenosha, Wisconsin.
> 
> Dominick Black, of Kenosha, faces two felony counts of intentionally giving a dangerous weapon to a minor, causing death, according to a criminal complaint filed in Kenosha County Circuit Court. If he's found guilty, he faces up to 6 years in prison per count.
> 
> ...


I admit i was surprised that this guy was not called in the trial..my only conclusion..and his being charged now, is that he refused to rat on Kyle. 
Kudos, I guess..but now he pays the price.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 11, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> I admit i was surprised that this guy was not called in the trial..my only conclusion..and his being charged now, is that he refused to rat on Kyle.
> Kudos, I guess..but now he pays the price.



How would he rat on Kyle? Kyle is the minor. He's the adult.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> How would he rat on Kyle? Kyle is the minor. He's the adult.


Not that kind of rat. Like testify to a prior admission of wishing to kill...or whatever really. Kyle was 17..he talked some shit..right? He could testify as to why Kyle wanted to be armed in the first place.
Just saying that the timing is telling.


----------



## idb (Nov 11, 2021)

It was a very smart career move on his part...next stop Hannity!


----------



## JGalt (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Charges have been filed against a 19-year-old man who prosecutors allege purchased and supplied the gun used by 17-year-old Kyle Rittenhouse in the fatal shootings of two protesters in Kenosha, Wisconsin.
> 
> Dominick Black, of Kenosha, faces two felony counts of intentionally giving a dangerous weapon to a minor, causing death, according to a criminal complaint filed in Kenosha County Circuit Court. If he's found guilty, he faces up to 6 years in prison per count.
> 
> ...



I don't care. Ask me how little I care, if you'd like. Kyle Rittenhouse dispensed what you lefists call "social justice." Now chew on that for awhile.

You might not like this, but I pretty much agree with the old adage you leftists have been toying with for decades: "All change only comes from the barrel of a gun." I didn't come up with this but since you on the left did, you're just gonna have to suck it up and live with it.


----------



## Meister (Nov 11, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> I admit i was surprised that this guy was not called in the trial..my only conclusion..and his being charged now, is that he refused to rat on Kyle.
> Kudos, I guess..but now he pays the price.


Or, that there was no there, there.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 11, 2021)

Meister said:


> Or, that there was no there, there.


Possible....but he could have lied...and didn't.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 11, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Charges have been filed against a 19-year-old man who prosecutors allege purchased and supplied the gun used by 17-year-old Kyle Rittenhouse in the fatal shootings of two protesters in Kenosha, Wisconsin.
> 
> Dominick Black, of Kenosha, faces two felony counts of intentionally giving a dangerous weapon to a minor, causing death, according to a criminal complaint filed in Kenosha County Circuit Court. If he's found guilty, he faces up to 6 years in prison per count.
> 
> ...


He greased a pedophile and domestic abuser. Wish he would have killed a helluva lot more

But I hope Kenosha explodes in such violence...LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Death-Ninja (Nov 11, 2021)

He was arrested simply as insurance, its not even close to a sure thing Black did anything illegal, this is just a fully politicized DA's office hoping to get lucky in wake of the disaster they crafted for themselves by charging a totally innocent kid for 1st degree murder, and a means of insuring themselves from the mob they just failed to satiate.....


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Nov 12, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Charges have been filed against a 19-year-old man who prosecutors allege purchased and supplied the gun used by 17-year-old Kyle Rittenhouse in the fatal shootings of two protesters in Kenosha, Wisconsin.
> 
> Dominick Black, of Kenosha, faces two felony counts of intentionally giving a dangerous weapon to a minor, causing death, according to a criminal complaint filed in Kenosha County Circuit Court. If he's found guilty, he faces up to 6 years in prison per count.
> 
> ...


Wow Dimmers DO like to prosecute lawbreakers......but only the few selective laws they support that support the criminals.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> I don't care. Ask me how little I care, if you'd like. Kyle Rittenhouse dispensed what you lefists call "social justice." Now chew on that for awhile.
> 
> You might not like this, but I pretty much agree with the old adage you leftists have been toying with for decades: "All change only comes from the barrel of a gun." I didn't come up with this but since you on the left did, you're just gonna have to suck it up and live with it.


So you support extra judicial killings.  Interesting.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 16, 2021)

The system works, right?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 16, 2021)

Coyote said:


> So you support extra judicial killings.  Interesting.



No. I support self-defense. Unlike Joe Biden. who drone-struck some children in Afghanistan.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> No. I support self-defense. Unlike Joe Biden. who drone-struck some children in Afghanistan.


You didn’t call it self defense.  You called it “dispe nosing social justice”.

When Trump’s drones killed kids…were you outraged?

I’m guessing not.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 16, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> He greased a pedophile and domestic abuser. Wish he would have killed a helluva lot more
> 
> But I hope Kenosha explodes in such violence...LOLOLOLOL


So, judge, jury & executioner, eh?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 16, 2021)

Coyote said:


> You didn’t call it self defense.  You called it “dispe nosing social justice”.
> 
> When Trump’s drones killed kids…were you outraged?
> 
> I’m guessing not.



That "social justice" thingy was an attention-getter.

Now that I have your attention, can we go steady?


----------



## Peace (Nov 16, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Charges have been filed against a 19-year-old man who prosecutors allege purchased and supplied the gun used by 17-year-old Kyle Rittenhouse in the fatal shootings of two protesters in Kenosha, Wisconsin.
> 
> Dominick Black, of Kenosha, faces two felony counts of intentionally giving a dangerous weapon to a minor, causing death, according to a criminal complaint filed in Kenosha County Circuit Court. If he's found guilty, he faces up to 6 years in prison per count.
> 
> ...


Straw Purchase is illegal:





__





						Straw purchase - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Peace (Nov 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> That "social justice" thingy was an attention-getter.
> 
> Now that I have your attention, can we go steady?


She would ravage you at full moon and you would never be the same!


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 16, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So, judge, jury & executioner, eh?


When it comes to violent felons, I wish I was

Don't you have to make the rounds on every thread to look for the slightest infractions so you can push your favorite button......besides your Joy Button that is


----------



## JGalt (Nov 16, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Straw Purchase is illegal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So charge the straw purchaser and free Kyle.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 16, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> She would ravage you at full moon and you would never be the same!



Untrue. I have a rape whistle and I'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 16, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> She would ravage you at full moon and you would never be the same!


Their like the Kardashians. Every man leaves a confused train wreck....Poor Bruce. WTF did they do to that man?


----------



## Peace (Nov 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> So charge the straw purchaser and free Kyle.


I do not believe Kyle is not guilty except for having the firearm illegally…


----------



## JGalt (Nov 16, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I do not believe Kyle is not guilty except for having the firearm illegally…



Too late for that, since the judge dropped the firearms charge against him. Now the only thing they can get him on is a noise violation or littering.

He should have picked up his brass when he was done shooting those commies. Nobody wants to step on a piece of brass.


----------



## Peace (Nov 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Too late for that, since the judge dropped the firearms charge against him. Now the only thing they can get him on is a noise violation or littering.
> 
> He should have picked up his brass when he was done shooting those commies. Nobody wants to step on a piece of brass.


I have no issue with what he did but let remember his legal issues are far from over and those three families will go after him on a Civil Suit and that is where he might see a lot of trouble…


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 16, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So, judge, jury & executioner, eh?



Kinda like Biden with those children he killed in a drone strike.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 16, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have no issue with what he did but let remember his legal issues are far from over and those three families will go after him on a Civil Suit and that is where he might see a lot of trouble…



So they sue an 18 year old kid.

Good luck getting anything out of him. He might have some cool Trump posters in his room, or an XBox.


----------



## Peace (Nov 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> So they sue an 18 year old kid.
> 
> Good luck getting anything out of him. He might have some cool Trump posters in his room, or an XBox.


I might need advice here but I believe his parents are still legally responsible for him because the incident happened when he was seventeen and his mother drove him, but I could be wrong…

Also I am unsure but when I was young my guardian ( my Uncle ) was legally responsible for me until 21 for certain things even if I was of age to live on my own.

The law is weird about stuff like that…


----------



## Calypso Jones (Nov 16, 2021)

You know who deserves a really long sentence in this case.  I mean 10/15 years hard time.   No parole, no good behavivor, no tv, no exercise room, no snacks, no books, no visitors, lots of time alone in cell, 1 hour for exercise, lots of solitary confinement.   Media.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 16, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> If he's found guilty, he faces up to 6 years in prison per count.



Oh my.  That makes him about 1200% more dangerous in the law's eyes then the terrible, insurrectionistic, dictator-installing, flag-waving, cop-beating democracy crashers sent by Trump!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 16, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have no issue with what he did but let remember his legal issues are far from over and those three families will go after him on a Civil Suit and that is where he might see a lot of trouble…


Not to mention the Feds... bet they want a piece....and Kyle did break some federal laws.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 17, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I have no issue with what he did but let remember his legal issues are far from over and those three families will go after him on a Civil Suit and that is where he might see a lot of trouble…



Yes....let's see the child rapists family, the wife beaters family, and the other criminal go after him...that would be fun....


----------



## Calypso Jones (Nov 17, 2021)

THIS topic has  turned out to be another leftist media lie.

You know who should be facing sentencing right now?  The lying media.

There's a reason that third world revolutions target the media first off.









						The Media's Verdict on Kyle Rittenhouse
					

Why so many got this story so wrong.




					bariweiss.substack.com


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 17, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> I admit i was surprised that this guy was not called in the trial..my only conclusion..and his being charged now, is that he refused to rat on Kyle.
> Kudos, I guess..but now he pays the price.


Oh no...he lied during the trial to try and save his own butt. 

His friendship is over with Kyle.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> So you support extra judicial killings.  Interesting.


Why do you believe self-defense is an extra-judicial killing?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 18, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Charges have been filed against a 19-year-old man who prosecutors allege purchased and supplied the gun used by 17-year-old Kyle Rittenhouse in the fatal shootings of two protesters in Kenosha, Wisconsin.
> 
> Dominick Black, of Kenosha, faces two felony counts of intentionally giving a dangerous weapon to a minor, causing death, according to a criminal complaint filed in Kenosha County Circuit Court. If he's found guilty, he faces up to 6 years in prison per count.


If this guy was black, the judge would likely let him walk.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 18, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> I admit i was surprised that this guy was not called in the trial..my only conclusion..and his being charged now, is that he refused to rat on Kyle.
> Kudos, I guess..but now he pays the price.



What would he "rat" about? Rittenhouse didn't commit any crimes.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 18, 2021)

Coyote said:


> So you support extra judicial killings.  Interesting.



Like you?



Coyote said:


> So you would agree then, that the cop that shot Ashli Babbit acted in self defense?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Charges have been filed against a 19-year-old man who prosecutors allege purchased and supplied the gun used by 17-year-old Kyle Rittenhouse in the fatal shootings of two protesters in Kenosha, Wisconsin.
> 
> Dominick Black, of Kenosha, faces two felony counts of intentionally giving a dangerous weapon to a minor, causing death, according to a criminal complaint filed in Kenosha County Circuit Court. If he's found guilty, he faces up to 6 years in prison per count.
> 
> ...


This guy caused a teenage boy to be able to fight 4 violent criminals including a pedophile.   Black should be given and medal and the prosecutors office should be disbarred and sued into poverty for abusing their office to harass good citizens.


----------



## Ringtone (Nov 20, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Charges have been filed against a 19-year-old man who prosecutors allege purchased and supplied the gun used by 17-year-old Kyle Rittenhouse in the fatal shootings of two protesters in Kenosha, Wisconsin.
> 
> Dominick Black, of Kenosha, faces two felony counts of intentionally giving a dangerous weapon to a minor, causing death, according to a criminal complaint filed in Kenosha County Circuit Court. If he's found guilty, he faces up to 6 years in prison per count.
> 
> ...


It was not illegal for Rittenhouse to be in the procession of the AR-15 under the law.  The D.A. is an idiot.  These charges will be dropped.


----------



## Lisa558 (Nov 24, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I might need advice here but I believe his parents are still legally responsible for him because the incident happened when he was seventeen and his mother drove him, but I could be wrong…
> 
> Also I am unsure but when I was young my guardian ( my Uncle ) was legally responsible for me until 21 for certain things even if I was of age to live on my own.
> 
> The law is weird about stuff like that…


His parents have no money, so what’s the point of suing them?

Libs have to let this go. There are many vicious savages with long criminal records creating as much destruction as possible, and to keep this “alive” with a charge against the friend jusr comes across as vengeful.

Let’s focus on the REAL lowlifes we have in society, like the SUV driver.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 24, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I might need advice here but I believe his parents are still legally responsible for him because the incident happened when he was seventeen and his mother drove him, but I could be wrong…
> 
> Also I am unsure but when I was young my guardian ( my Uncle ) was legally responsible for me until 21 for certain things even if I was of age to live on my own.
> 
> The law is weird about stuff like that…



Wrong, his mother didnt drive him that is just one of the many lies they keep telling people


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 26, 2021)

Now that Rittenhouse’s possession of the rifle was been ruled legal, it’s going to be interesting to see how the prosecution manages to prove a crime has been committed.


----------

